# Dog barking at people walking past house.



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

.............


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there any way you could restrict his view out of the window? Otherwise every time he does it he is reinforcing it and it'll just get worse. Sorry, i don't have any more advice but I'm sure someone will coma along shortly with lots of ideas!

My dog barks furiously at our gate when the tractor/farmer/postman (who doesn't need access)/binmen (agin, don't need access)come by, but it isn't a problem as I live in a fairly isolated spot. It just shows that what in one enviornemt would be problem behaviour, in another isn't (in fact it's welcome, as I am alone a lot of the time). It's all about context, I suppose.


----------



## kels1974 (Aug 16, 2011)

i have just noticed this post after posting a pretty identical post myself as i have exactly the same problem with my yorkie


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/Barking-at-door-window.pdf
ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Retraining Manic Alert Barking
ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- Solution for Doorbell Barking
Barking Mad! | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors
Barking Fact Sheet - Clever Dog Company
Stop Barking! « Ahimsa Dog Blog


----------



## sola (May 9, 2010)

We have the same problem with our 3 year old English Springer. It´s more embarrasing then anythink, we try and call her in, use the clicker, try and give her treats but to no avail, she is the same if a car goes down the road to fast like others any help please


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont know the full details of how, but i have been given two lots of advice in the past and one was to teach the dog to bark and then teach it quiet.

I have taught mine quiet (couldnt grasp the bark and quiet :blushing, so have just gone for rewarding quiet etc. I have also read that because it is often done out of a need to protect (their perception not ours), then you should basically be saying 'thank you now quiet' etc, so they see it as good but should then be quiet. This works quite well with my girl more so than a straight quiet, she responds to 'good girl quiet' and i was told this acknowledges to the dog that they have done good to recognise and now you are in charge and quiet is okay, so that there is a difference if there is a real threat!


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

both of my dogs do this and yup they do it to the neighbours when they go by too, i was told it was normal behaviour for dogs. i deal with it by shutting the curtains and not letting them on the sofa so that they can see out


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you Smokey Bear. You must be very good at copy and paste and very committed to improving the lives of dogs, as unfortunate behaviour (whether the dog's or their owner's) can't make for a contented dog I guess.
I think I'm suffering from info. overload a bit but I do feel the more I read the more I get a feel for what will be the right way forward for Jackson. It has to be what I can get my head round as well because we are a team.


----------

